# Fishing help



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Over the past few years I have started to enjoy fishing, we mostly fish small stuff. Its usually just my DH and me that go. Well I have a couple of problems first I have been antsy to go fishing for that last two weeks or so. ok easy fix go fishing right? Well the biggest problem usually when we go fishing I catch most of the fish DH is ok with that except.. I have a fear of taking the fish off the hook and he has to do it. Ive never done it before, everytime I try I get squirmish, I tried using gloves and DH said I was drying the fish out so I had to take them off. Im not sure if my issue is me hurting the fish or the fishes barbs hurting me probably a combo of both. Well this annoys my DH so he wont go fishing with me anymore. So does anyone have any pointers or advice to help me dehook a fish cause I really want to go. Thanks Kristy


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If you are just catching panfish, try lipping them... hold them by the bottom lip with thumb in the mouth. Easy to hold, no fins, just watch the hook.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking at the latest Bass Pro Shop's catalog there are things called "power grippers" that may just the thing to solve your problem. They sorta look like deformed pilers :grin: and are used to grip the lower lip of the fish. 
Anyway they are mainly used by "catch and release" anglers to prevent injuring the fish any more than necessary - just what your DH was saying about your using a glove. :rock: 
Some models even have weight scales and/or tape measures all dependent on how much you want to spend. Just for reference; in the catalog the prices run from about $17 to $55, you may be able to get them cheaper (maybe not) elsewhere.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I suppose if you used a cotton glove and dunked your hand in water before you handled the fish, it wouldn't dry it out so bad. Holding by the lower lip is good advice. Are you mostly talking about cats? I know a lot of folks are afraid to handle catfish, because they will sting you and it does hurt. It's not their whiskers, btw, it's their two pectoral fins and their dorsal fin. You might try using a barbless hook (file the barb off your hook...you'll have more fish get away, but it will be much easier to remove hook from fish.) Like anything else, simply plunge in and do it. after you get over your initial reluctance, you'll see that it is no big deal, really. Good luck, and keep at it.


----------



## smithtree (Apr 6, 2011)

I like to use a small pair of needle nose pliers, or my leatherman when I forget them. the wet cotton glove sounds like a good idea. Try using a bigger hook if the fish are always swallowing them. If the barb is exposed, like through the jaw bone you can bend the barb in with the pliers or if it's going really bad cut the curved part of the hook off and get a new one.iif you get frustrated drop the fish in the water take a few deep breathes and let the fish do the same.
Too bad the DH won't be more patient with you. I haven't been able to get my dw to go fishing with me once.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Thats easy,for Pete's sake stop catching most of the fish.The guy always wants to be the hero, and you can make that happen.Say things like "Hon,how can you manage to catch so many fish and still find time to remove my few measley fish from the hook"?

Oh,and when he looks at you,bat your eyes a few times,so he can admire your beautiful eyelashes, and also keep that smile on your face that only you and him knows what it means.When you do go to Bass Pro, invest in a new fishing outfit.Kinda like these.
















I know,I know,a bunch of melarky,but its also more fishing trips,thats what you want isn't it??? PS,you might have to keep reminding him his bobber is gone under water. :bow:I am kidding,well kinda...eb


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm thinking these will help.

http://www.basspro.com/Auto-Fish-Grabber/product/25080/-819784

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...emover/product/10213376/-1672693#BVQAWidgetID

big rockpile


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

hi perhaps some of the new barbless hooks might be of some help? You might not get as many in but it might be easier to release them. best wishes ray


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i would be more then happy to take off my wifes fish.... only a few times a year and i graced with the opurtunity.. i guess i get plenty of "ME" time though


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

He could be a little more gentleman like! I sometimes take my wife and 3 daughters out fishing. As long as their catching fish, I don't mind taking the fish off and re-baiting thier hooks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Even wet cotton gloves would scrape the protective mucus off the skin of the fish. That could lead to a fatal infection especially in warm water.

Check the internet for a video of a safe way to unhook a fish. There has to be some.


----------

